# Can you take creatine with Crohn's?



## JakeL (Jun 5, 2012)

I was wondering if I can still take workout supplements with Cronh's? 
I have always wanted to bulk up and wanted to know if supplements would cause any complications with IBD's?


----------



## EthanPSU (Jun 5, 2012)

I take whey protein everyday after I workout. Not a huge fan of supplements


----------



## Beach (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had really good luck bulking up over the last couple years.  I was joking the other day that this is almost becoming ridiculous at how much muscle I'm putting on.  It seems I just look at a piece of turkey, or tuna and I know it's going straight to a bicep or hamstring! :biggrin:

What's worked for me is eating well - I eat a paleo diet.  The supplements I take are 5000ius of vitamin D3 to reach a testing level between 60 to 70ng/ml, vitamin K2, fish oil, some magnesium, fish oil, krill oil and kelp tablets for iodine.  

Haven't tried creatine.  Figure it might help with increasing lifting endurance.  I probably will not try it though.  I'm plenty happy where I'm at now.  I've put on around 35lbs of muscle and figure there isn't any reason to change the routine.  

A few paleo sights I read for health information are:

http://robbwolf.com/blog/

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/#axzz1wyJVP81V

http://freetheanimal.com/

Good luck!


----------



## nikimazur (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with creatine after work outs, nor with protein. Though I'm not trying to bulk up haha that would be a wee bit creepy for a girl, but I am an endurance athlete..triathlons, half marathons, etc. With the combo of creatine and protein, I definitely don't feel as terrible after workouts, and feel that it helps with the nutritional deficits that I face because of crohns. 

It all just depends on your body. I know some protein supplements make me feel poopy hehe, but have found one I really like and is easy on my stomach, and the same with creatine.

I only take these because my diet is so poor at this moment due to crohns


----------



## PsychoJane (Jun 6, 2012)

Creatine is to be avoid if you have issues with your kidney or if you have diabetes. I don't think there is a specific contraindication for crohnies to use it. Though, I would stress the fact that you need to be careful with your hydration and need to drink plenty when you take it.


----------



## Edgey (Jun 26, 2012)

i were also wondering the same thing for the same reasons and was just curious as to weather its fine with plenty of water?

Thanks,
- Edgey


----------



## kiny (Jun 26, 2012)

I've taken creatine and glutamine post workout. I think creatine is overrated if you start out, it helps you lift more but if you begin working out it doesn't seem to matter at all, since anyone who works out and doesn't undereat is going to gain mass, you don't need creatine if you start out  at all. The longer you workout the smaller your gains will be, then maybe consider creatine, but if you start out I don't see the point, just get your protein. Glutamine, sure, if you can stomach it, it will help recovery. But if you start out it really doesn't matter all that much, even people who are low on protein will gain mass fine when they start out, since their muscles are small and anything you give them is going to make them grow, once your muscle mass increases it requires more and more protein to not only make them grow but to prevent muscle breakdown after a workout.


----------



## Edgey (Jun 26, 2012)

kiny said:


> I've taken creatine and glutamine post workout. I think creatine is overrated if you start out, it helps you lift more but if you begin working out it doesn't seem to matter at all, since anyone who works out and doesn't undereat is going to gain mass, you don't need creatine if you start out  at all. The longer you workout the smaller your gains will be, then maybe consider creatine, but if you start out I don't see the point, just get your protein. Glutamine, sure, if you can stomach it, it will help recovery. But if you start out it really doesn't matter all that much, even people who are low on protein will gain mass fine when they start out, since their muscles are small and anything you give them is going to make them grow, once your muscle mass increases it requires more and more protein to not only make them grow but to prevent muscle breakdown after a workout.


thanks for the quick reply 

so if i just started and had protein and glutamine after my workout then only maybe consider creatine later down the line.

much appreciated!


----------



## kiny (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep, glutamine is fine, as long as you don't feel bloated or something. It has very little possible side effects, far less than creatine, it will speed up recovery, which is why it's used in hospitals often after accidents (doses much higher than recommended, 10 grams usually). If you workout you should be taking 1-2 grams before or after your workout.

Glutamine has been tested in studies for crohn too, in remission ppl get enough glutamine usually, but since it helps build up tissue (and muscle) a study suggested the use for crohn.

Protein, make sure you mix it with enough water, if you leave protein powder overnight without enough water it literally turns into a brick, so just mix it properly.


----------



## Edgey (Jun 26, 2012)

kiny said:


> Yep, glutamine is fine, as long as you don't feel bloated or something. It has very little possible side effects, far less than creatine, it will speed up recovery, which is why it's used in hospitals often after accidents (doses much higher than recommended, 10 grams usually). If you workout you should be taking 1-2 grams before or after your workout.
> 
> Glutamine has been tested in studies for crohn too, in remission ppl get enough glutamine usually, but since it helps build up tissue (and muscle) a study suggested the use for crohn.
> 
> Protein, make sure you mix it with enough water, if you leave protein powder overnight without enough water it literally turns into a brick, so just mix it properly.


Thanks alot 

Know what brands best to get?


----------



## kiny (Jun 26, 2012)

Edgey said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> Know what brands best to get?


I would get a brand without artificial sweetener, artificial sweeteners help create biofilms and might worsen crohn. 

http://consumer.healthday.com/Article.asp?AID=664941

Most pharmacies have protein without artificial sweeteners, many sports brands use artifical sweeteners, just look out for that. I get mine from a pharmacy, but there's some sports brands that have clean protein too. Glutamine is good from most brands really.

It's easy to check, check the ingredients, even if it says 100%, most brands lie, they add stuff, and the ingredients will show, if it doesn't say maltodextrin, it might say KU-27 or whatever number, email them and ask them what it is.


As far as protein goes, you have 3 main types.

*Egg protein (what almost any brand that says "protein" is)
*Whey protein, whey is much faster digesting and acts much faster, but some brands have lactose in them, (since it's made from dairy), and some complain that it upsets their tummy. Some claim whey is superior protein to egg protein, because the uptake is faster and more consistent than for egg protein, but many do just fine or egg protein or soy, many don't even use protein, they just eat lots of chicken and eggs.
*Soy protein, it's from the soy plant, I can't say anything about it since I never tried it, but vegetarians use it.


----------



## AlliRuns (Jun 27, 2012)

kiny said:


> I would get a brand without artificial sweetener, artificial sweeteners help create biofilms and might worsen crohn.
> 
> http://consumer.healthday.com/Article.asp?AID=664941
> 
> ...


From a purely biochemical perspective, Egg albumin is actually more "complete" (has the highest biological value)for the human body than Whey protein and is the protein by which all other proteins are scored. Whey is pretty close, but is not superior.


----------



## EthanPSU (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want help on bodybuilding and such you should hit up...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/bobbyleeds

His name is Bobby Parker, He has Crohn's and was once a member here. He was won body building competitions. I have been in contact with him for the past 3 years and hes really nice and loves to help.

Just say you have crohn's and ask what you need, i'm sure he'll help.


----------



## gohabsgo (Nov 26, 2018)

Just google NCBI using creatine crohn's. The best type is creatine hcl. It is much more stable when exposed to a liquid and absorbed easier.


----------

